# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Hacked by X?

## shorstuff910mc

Every couple of pages, MMowned puts up a javascript alert saying "Hacked by some guy" (Specifically, its happening on this page a lot) - Is there any word on anything else that's happened with the site?

----------


## Confucius

I haven't had any of these popups.

----------


## Zoidberg

We've had some problems with some popups, but afaik we have not been hacked.
Personally I haven't had any of these popups.

----------


## ~OddBall~

yeah I clicked the forums button before and got redirected to some really bad reputation site that WOT saved me from loading, was a bit weird.

----------


## thegwar

Everytime I hit the login page and forum page I get this "IP-BLOCK173.236.89.195 (Type: outgoing, Port: 54251, Process: firefox.exe) from Malwarebytes if "

If I don't block it in a sandbox I get some random file that scans as VirTools:JS/Obfuscator.BN

----------


## KuRIoS

> Every couple of pages, MMowned puts up a javascript alert saying "Hacked by some guy" (Specifically, its happening on this page a lot) - Is there any word on anything else that's happened with the site?


havent seen that sorry.

----------


## JD

I've never seen a popup like it on MMOwned tbh

----------


## Oceanicws

I've had nothing out of the ordinary here. I'm using iPad to browse though. Not sure if that would affect it.

----------


## bonehand

Just got a popup/redirect to freecheckingonline.com or something like that. Now, I reported that IP in another thread the other day that was blocked by Malwarebytes....

Secondly, this is on my home computer, so there shouldn't be any issue with bad cache and all...this was the first visit, just to see what would happen - normally lurk from work.

If the Admin account isn't seeing it, then log out and create a normal user...there is a problem, people HAVE reported it, and unfortunately it just makes you guys look silly to have a page doing crap like this.

----------


## PWT

I can't access any of the sections and show up as a member even though I'm a Donator and a Conrib...

----------


## KuRIoS

> Just got a popup/redirect to freecheckingonline.com or something like that. Now, I reported that IP in another thread the other day that was blocked by Malwarebytes....
> 
> Secondly, this is on my home computer, so there shouldn't be any issue with bad cache and all...this was the first visit, just to see what would happen - normally lurk from work.
> 
> If the Admin account isn't seeing it, then log out and create a normal user...there is a problem, people HAVE reported it, and unfortunately it just makes you guys look silly to have a page doing crap like this.


we are aware of the issues, yet we can not pinpoint it as you would see if u look at other threads, we are working on it though. The alternative is shutting down MMOwned till we have it fixed, but doubt you would like that. 
there is NO NEED to write in caps when stating the obvious, it just makes you look silly :P 
If people dont have screenshots or anything then dont bother posting in this thread, we are aware of the issue and we are trying to fix it.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I can't access any of the sections and show up as a member even though I'm a Donator and a Conrib...


That is because your donation status ran out 6 days ago, unfortunately the system kicked you back to "registrered users" and not to "contributor" like it should have.. 
Should be fixed now m8, if not, send me a pm.

----------


## Igzz

I have not had any of these popups come up, but it can also be a virus.

----------


## Valmere

More people need to use firefox + ABP

simplest solution to every problem

----------


## komatyeah

didint had such popups

----------


## BlQ

i got the same forum message like shorty yesterday.

"Hacked by 077 Crew" or smt like this was inside it.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

I've gotten that pop up today, except mine was "Hacked by Lulz Crew". 

Javascript jargon and Avast (I only use it for shields) pops up with a malware injector being blocked. I did clear my cache and it did pop up. Though oddly I'm only getting this on the homepage.

----------

